# Comcast/DirecTV meeting again..finally



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, it looks like both sides have sat down. As some have noted both CSN BA/NE have been out of contract for almost a year now. Since Sept both Chicago and California have been out of contract as well. All 4 channels have been on D* because of arbitration. Both sides will be sitting down the middle of the month to talk according to SBJ. It also mentions that CSNNW and VS are now included in this as well as the 3 DirecTV RSN's. So maybe this is the ray of hope we've been looking for to get things worked out.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

sum_random_dork said:


> Well, it looks like both sides have sat down. As some have noted both CSN BA/NE have been out of contract for almost a year now. Since Sept both Chicago and California have been out of contract as well. All 4 channels have been on D* because of arbitration. Both sides will be sitting down the middle of the month to talk according to SBJ. It also mentions that CSNNW and VS are now included in this as well as the 3 DirecTV RSN's. So maybe this is the ray of hope we've been looking for to get things worked out.


Thanks for the update. Best new i've heard anywhere in a long time. Versus is the only channel I care about but it has been obvious for awhile this was about lots of channels, not just one.


----------



## ronkrc (Mar 11, 2010)

According to a supervisor source from DirecTV they had another meeting with Comcast a couple days ago. At that meeting both parties came to an agreement with one item still not resolved. The unresolved problem is quoted as being small and should not take long to resolve. The person that DirecTV said "possibly a week or two". I sure hope this is true for all of us that want to watch the NHL playoffs.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Maybe they will ssomehow pull CSS into this as it is the only REgional I can thin of we would not get after this dispute is settled.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I read the link in the OP and then realized this was from December when it mentioned the FSN RSNs contract expiring at years end. D'Uh 2009. No current news.


----------

